# Attestation Date Confirmed



## rage (9 Aug 2008)

After 9 months of waiting I recieved word that my attestation date will be 22 AUG 08. Looking forward to a new beginning!

rage


----------



## gun runner (16 Aug 2008)

Congratulations RAGE, this I am sure is a much awaited event. Ubique


----------



## rage (17 Aug 2008)

Thank you. PRES was a good experience but driving an hour and a half over a mountain pass for 4 years wasnt much fun. Not to mention the increase in length of time for the courses. Just couldnt wing it. I am looking forward to this new opportunity!


----------



## Burrows (17 Aug 2008)

Congrats, soon to be a sir, sir.


----------

